# Moderators?



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Jun 13, 2008)

Are they all listed anywhere? Like a moderator index?

Allandra
SupergirlJ
Nikkos
Beverly

Am I missing anyone? Please delete if this is inapporopriate.


----------



## dlewis (Jun 13, 2008)

pebbles, honeycomb719, Allandra, Supergirl, Enchantmt, dontspeakdefeat, dlewis

Bev Owns the site and Nikos is Site Maintenance


----------



## carcajada (Jun 13, 2008)

dlewis said:


> pebbles, honeycomb719, Allandra, Supergirl, Enchantmt, dontspeakdefeat, *dlewis*
> 
> Bev Owns the site and Nikos is Site Maintenance



 ........


----------



## dlewis (Jun 13, 2008)

ClassyND said:


> ........



Oh, who added that?


----------



## PinkPeony (Jun 13, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Oh, who added that?


ah-hah!
you sneaky one lol


----------



## PinkPeony (Jun 13, 2008)

dlewis said:


> pebbles, honeycomb719, Allandra, Supergirl, Enchantmt, dontspeakdefeat, dlewis
> 
> Bev Owns the site and Nikos is Site Maintenance


i thought we had more mods then that
isn't dontspeakdefeat one too???


----------



## xxCami (Jun 13, 2008)

Allandra & dontspeakdefeat

those are the only two i saw.


----------



## dlewis (Jun 13, 2008)

ella said:


> i thought we had more mods then that
> isn't dontspeakdefeat one too???



Yep she is.


----------



## dlewis (Jun 13, 2008)

ella said:


> ah-hah!
> you sneaky one lol


----------



## Keen (Jun 13, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Oh, who added that?



 I didn't notice you posted that. I was about to look for your name to see if it was green.


----------



## victorious (Jun 13, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Oh, who added that?





I immediately thought "Since when?" and then figured Nikos had something to do with it.

You should be a mod with your gun-toting self.


----------



## dlewis (Jun 13, 2008)

victorious said:


> I immediately thought "Since when?" and then figured Nikos had something to do with it.
> 
> You should be a mod with your gun-toting self.



 They wouldn't make me a mod.


----------

